# office visit for an inpatient



## danehy (Aug 8, 2008)

We have an office located at a hospital clinic. How would you bill and inpatient who is wheeled to the office setting and seenby the doctor during clinic? We billed as inpatient which was denied but feel and outpt billing will also be denied.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 8, 2008)

If the patient was still officially an inpatient in the hospital, why was he/she seen in the "clinic"?  Is this the same doctor providing inpatient care?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 8, 2008)

This situation occurs occasionally at our clinic (we are also hospital-based).  Since the patient is technically "inpatient", you must charge as inpatient.  It's unfortunate because the clinic is giving up a "facility" portion of a charge that would be billable as a split service if the patient was "outpatient".  The provider should stroll to the patient's room to see them, if possible to avoid this.


----------

